# Rabbit Hutch with wire bottoms



## jeffrey5290 (May 31, 2009)

How can i replace this??
i know wire bottoms arent good,
i dont want him hurt, please help!!!.


----------



## SweetSassy (May 31, 2009)

Do you want to replace it or lay something down on the wire? You can lay cardboard or grass mats down.


----------



## Little Bay Poo (May 31, 2009)

As the above poster said, you can try putting various surfaces on top of the wire bottom. We have grass mats, remnant carpet pieces, and a soft dog mat on top of our wire floors. I like wire bottomed cages with pull out trays because you can brush away bunny messes to the pan below for later cleaning. It also makes dealing with drippy water bottles a lot easier


----------



## SweetSassy (May 31, 2009)

Is it a outdoor rabbit hutch? You'd probably be better off laying something down on the wire. Unless you want a project and put plywood(bunny safe) in the bottom of the hutch and take the wire out. 

:biggrin2: April


----------



## BlueGiants (Jun 1, 2009)

What breed is your Thumper? How old? You can use a wire bottom if you give him a resting place (or two!) up off the wire. The heavier the gauge of the wire (the thicker the wire) the better it is for the bunny. 

You can use plywood or sheetrock (plasterboard/ drywall/ wallboard) as resting sheets too. Plywood can splinter, especially after they chew it, so it may need to be replaced occassionally. When the sheetrock gets dirty or chewed, toss out and replace. (You can get free scraps from Construction sites or even local builder supply stores.) The sheetrock is make of limestone and they LOVE to chew it and dig in it. It's harmless if they chew it and it keeps their teeth and nails worn down. It is good for their feet (hocks) and stays cool in the summer.


----------



## SweetSassy (Jun 1, 2009)

*BlueGiants wrote: *


> What breed is your Thumper? How old? You can use a wire bottom if you give him a resting place (or two!) up off the wire. The heavier the gauge of the wire (the thicker the wire) the better it is for the bunny.
> 
> You can use plywood or sheetrock (plasterboard/ drywall/ wallboard) as resting sheets too. Plywood can splinter, especially after they chew it, so it may need to be replaced occassionally. When the sheetrock gets dirty or chewed, toss out and replace. (You can get free scraps from Construction sites or even local builder supply stores.) The sheetrock is make of limestone and they LOVE to chew it and dig in it. It's harmless if they chew it and it keeps their teeth and nails worn down. It is good for their feet (hocks) and stays cool in the summer.



I didn't know plywood would splinter. Sorry.On another thread someone covered their plywood with outdoor carpet. As long as your bunny doesn't eat carpet. 

Thanks, April


----------



## BlueGiants (Jun 1, 2009)

*SweetSassy wrote: *


> *BlueGiants wrote: *
> 
> 
> > What breed is your Thumper? How old? You can use a wire bottom if you give him a resting place (or two!) up off the wire. The heavier the gauge of the wire (the thicker the wire) the better it is for the bunny.
> ...


Lots of people use Plywood... you just have to keep an eye on it so it gets replaced if needed... but that goes for ANY part of a rabbits cage. We all know how things get worn or chewed! LOL!


----------



## ZakuraRabbit (Jun 3, 2009)

In my experience wire floors are even harder to clean than just ordinary wood XD So I'd stay with the wood.
At my work they have some lousy cages with wire floors in half the cage, and it keeps getting hay, straw and droppings stuck.. Especially in the corners where the wire is fastened... They're impossible to keep completely clean.


----------

